# v belt selection



## richard295 (Feb 17, 2020)

Here in Michigan Tractor Supply caries a blue kevlar belt called Huskee. Home Farm Family carries a reinforced kevlar belt under brand name caled maxpower. Which brand belt do you pros think is better


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Huskee is the "store brand" name TSC uses. It's like "Great Value" when you're grocery shopping at Walmart. We don't have Home Farm Family store here in MS, but Home Depot also carries Maxpower belts. 

The V-belts that are still made in the USA are Goodyear, Dayco, Gates, and Carlisle.


----------



## richard295 (Feb 17, 2020)

Bob . . .sounds like best to pass on the Huskee Brand from TSC. Now that I think about it, they don't sell high quality tools or other products. No reason to think their v belts are any different.
What do you use on lawn or garden tractors


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Might be some information out there on them, ratings and such.
On the portable sawmill, I always wondered why OEM belt was such crap, untill I looked it up, Goodyear FHP 310,; turns out FHP was fractional horse power. The generic green lawn power belts last at least 5 times as long. Still way too small a belt to power the tandem hydraulic pump on a full hydraulic sawmill


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

richard295 said:


> Bob . . .sounds like best to pass on the Huskee Brand from TSC. Now that I think about it, they don't sell high quality tools or other products. No reason to think their v belts are any different.
> What do you use on lawn or garden tractors


These guys sell good quality belts and they're probably cheaper than you'll find them anywhere local.
https://www.vbeltsupply.com/

Do you know the size, or part #?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Groo said:


> Might be some information out there on them, ratings and such.
> On the portable sawmill, I always wondered why OEM belt was such crap, untill I looked it up, Goodyear FHP 310,; turns out FHP was fractional horse power. The generic green lawn power belts last at least 5 times as long. Still way too small a belt to power the tandem hydraulic pump on a full hydraulic sawmill


Groo - What mill you running? I've worked on Timber Kings and Wood Mizers for local customers. All of them where running CH25 Kohlers


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Groo - What mill you running? I've worked on Timber Kings and Wood Mizers for local customers. All of them where running CH25 Kohlers


a larger TimberKing, a model 2000 I think. It has a big block Kohler, maybe 31hp. The belt selection is proof to me that the problems I have experienced aren't just manufacturing flukes and my inexperience running the machine. It is a poorly engineered machine. I searched the internet before buying, and found virtually nobody saying anything bad about them. After buying, I found out why. They pay(ed) the timber forums so they get to clean up related posts. My posts got deleted when I reported my problems. I then got banned when I called them out on it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Stepson has a 1600 Timber King that runs a CH25. He's never had any belt problems, but there is a big difference between the two machines. That CH25 comes on big Z-turns. We're working on fabricating him a hydraulic clamping system

The late model TK 2000's are coming with that giant 37HP Kohler. 37HP, electric clutch, belt drive.... Now what could go wrong with that??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like another forum I used to belong to. By the way, we don't operate like that here at all. If something sucks, you get to say so.


Groo said:


> After buying, I found out why. They pay(ed) the timber forums so they get to clean up related posts. My posts got deleted when I reported my problems. I then got banned when I called them out on it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Sounds like another forum I used to belong to. By the way, we don't operate like that here at all. If something sucks, you get to say so.


Used to belong to 1st Gen Goldwing Forum (75-79). They had a sponsor that was supposed to be a "Goldwing God". He was selling a carb rebuild kit that was supposed to be the super dooper ABSOLUTE BEST for $150. The most important parts were about 20 O-rings of various sizes and he actually posted the O-ring sizes. I happened to have the latest Parker-Hannifin O-ring catalog. I looked up each size O-ring, in Viton, and came up with the Parker part#'s. Turns out you could buy enough Parker O-rings to build 10 sets of Goldwing carburetors for less than $20, so I posted the list and a link where to buy them on-line with free shipping.

I thought it was like this forum.... guys helping guys out. When I posted the information, it was like I had insulted the Queen or Pope. Dozens of negative responses, I was a troll that was full of crap, and within an hour my post was removed and I was banned from the forum. 

Hoodoo - I like the way you and Pogobill operate. With that said... The Kohler Courages and Briggs Inteks absolutely SUCK!!!! ​


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Stepson has a 1600 Timber King that runs a CH25. He's never had any belt problems, but there is a big difference between the two machines. That CH25 comes on big Z-turns. We're working on fabricating him a hydraulic clamping system
> 
> The late model TK 2000's are coming with that giant 37HP Kohler. 37HP, electric clutch, belt drive.... Now what could go wrong with that??


The main Saw belt is finally wearing out (but really only because they put it on the saw incorrectly at the factory, otherwise it would be good for years more). It was the hydraulic belt that would need to be replaced every other weekend, now every year.

The machine I run has the same engine size, just lower rated hp, not that I can push it hard enough to bog the engine, and it has an electomagnetic clutch. I think the new ones idle down when not in use though


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

That’s the unfortunate thing about sponsorships, they corrupt free speech.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Money well spent for Timberking. I can't imagine how bad that lemon would have destroyed someone buying it on a loan to go into business. They did offer a buyback period. Too bad it was short enough that I wasnt able to realize it wasn't just the idiot running it without a real clue how to operate it. I'm sure they thought of that too. I'm guessing it wouldn't be an easy process either.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Groo said:


> Money well spent for Timberking. I can't imagine how bad that lemon would have destroyed someone buying it on a loan to go into business. They did offer a buyback period. Too bad it was short enough that I wasnt able to realize it wasn't just the idiot running it without a real clue how to operate it. I'm sure they thought of that too. I'm guessing it wouldn't be an easy process either.


It’s a real problem today. So many products are complete garbage, and the sales staff lie to make the sale. I spend months and sometimes years researching anything of significant value before I buy. Warranties usually aren’t worth the paper they’re written on. This is why we need good communities like this one, where people can share ideas and experiences freely.


----------

